# hcl me u2



## jkvair (May 1, 2012)

I recently purchase hcl me u2 tablet. It show 411mb ram and 2.44gb internal storage .
But its specification 1gb ram and 4gb internal storage


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Where did you buy this tablet from?

Have you contacted the person who sold you the item?


----------

